# anybody have some good tips for yellow river?



## dj1984 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just recently started fishing along yellow and blackwater rivers near the bay? Heard people talk good and bad about both? Just wondering if there was some good advise on baits or areas near the bay or up the rivers for better action?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

How far up river you willing to go?


----------



## dj1984 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am launching my boat at the end of Ward Basin and sometimes in Bagdad. I can go however far up river needed to find the fish. Is there a better location you know of to put in at??


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

well if you fish up river in the holt area at either guess lake or log lake you can usually do good on bright colored crankbaits, baby brush hogs, or bang-o-lure for some topwater action. It all depends on water levels and clarity though.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i will be launching on ward basin tomorrow. i just got my boat so i dont know how far i will run since i dont know its limits yet. top end is only 37 or so. so i wont be running too far lol. ill post a report when i get home. i dont have a gps or anything and i dont know the names of anything around there but ill do what i can.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok so i launched at "thr fish camp" on ward basin. went up river. it was fine at idle in the morning but hit bottom twice coming in it was really shallow right as you meet the main river so be careful. it was a little chilly. i only caught one bass on a white spinner bait at around 730. missed one on it and missed one on a lizard. the bass was a spot and about 10 inches. i didnt go too far up since i didnt want to get lost. i stayed south of the overpass. hope you do better


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

When going to a new place I just find a map, use Google Earth a lot, and print a few pages to cover the area. I don't have a gps. The hard copies work. So far I get back safe and sound. It's surprising how well the free Google Earth shows an area.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Fish on!*

Hey I recently got a boat myself and have been fishing
The bay mostly where the blackwater feeds out into
It and down a little further . I have a few little issues
To work out on the boat but one I do if u ever 
Want to go just let me know . I use my iPhone As 
A gps works great . Also I don't know if you have 
A fishfinder if u don't I recommend you get one
Not so much for the fish but to keep an eye on the 
Water depth. There's alot of random shallow areas
All over. Any working fish finder will do doesn't have
To b top of the line


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am trying to find a place that has topo maps of the surrounding areas. i want to get laminated ones. any thoughts? depth finder will be coming soon. i have one but the wires are old and broke.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This site offers some free topos for download. Better have high-speed connection. I just tested it and it worked fine.. Just click the local map spot and play around until you figure it out. 

http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs/maplocator/(xcm=r3standardpitrex_prd&layout=6_1_61_48&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&carea=%24ROOT)/.do


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Dynamite


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

that link is awesome everyone should use it......now back to the yellow river tips...whos got them? i want to try to go out there again tomorrow. i'm gonna run a lil further up river i think. i have a tournament there in Nov so we need some more info


----------

